# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  असंतुलित थायराइड!!! कैसे करें नियंत्रित आये जाने

## Apurv Sharma

थायरायड ग्रंथि का काम चयापचय को नियंत्रित करना होता है। यह शरीर के हर अंग की  कार्य प्रणाली को प्रभावित करती है। यह ग्रंथि गले के अंदर के भाग में होती है और पीयूषिका ग्रंथि (पिट्यूट्री ग्रंथि) जो मस्तिष्क के आधार में स्थित होती है, के द्वारा नियंत्रित  की जाती है। थायरायड ग्रंथि दो हार्मोन टी- 3, ट्राईआयोडोथायरोन  न, और टी -4, थायरोक्सिन का उत्*पादन करती है। इन हार्मोन्*स के अनियमित होने से हमारी दिनचर्या पर बुरा असर पड़ता है। थायराइड विकार में ओवरएक्टिव या अण्डरएक्टिव थायराइड शामिल होते हैं। अमेरिका के कोलम्बिया मेडिकल सेंटर का सर्वेक्षण अमेरिका में थायराइड को आम बताता है। जब की  भारत में इस का प्रभाव बहुत ज्यादा है ..

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*प्रथम चरण में क्या करे :*सबसे पहले आप शारीरिक और रक्त की जांच कराएं। थायराइड का निदान होने के बाद थायराइड के असंतुलन को नियंत्रित किया जा सकता है। आप अपने चिकित्सक से कोई बात न छुपाएं, उसे पूरी व सही-सही  जानकारी दें। भिन्न-भिन्न प्रकार के थायराइड विकार में अलग-अलग लक्षण जैसे गर्मी या ठंड के प्रति अधिक संवेदनशीलता, बिना किसी  कारण वजन बढ़ना या घटना और थकान आदि होते हैं। यदि किसी अन्य थायराइड की आशंका होती है तो अतिरिक्त परीक्षणों की आवश्यकता हो सकती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*दूसरा चरण :-
*चिकित्सक द्वारा बताई गयी, सभी दवाओं को ठीक प्रकार व ठीक समय पर लीजिए। थायराइड को नियंत्रित करने के लिए दवाएं सही समय पर लेना बेहद जरूरी है। हाइपोथायरायडिज्*म में शरीर में थायराइड हॉर्मोन कम मात्रा में बनता है। इस परिस्थिति में ऐसी दवाओं की जरूरत होती है, जो आपके शरीर में थायराइड हार्मोन का उत्*पादन बढ़ा सकें।जबकि हाइपरथायरायडिज़्   इसके विपरीत होता है। इसमें थायराइड हार्मोन आवश्*यकता से अधिक बनने लगता है। ऐसी स्थिति में थायरॉयड ग्रंथि को बहुत ज्यादा हार्मोन के उत्पादन से रोकने के लिए एन्टी-थायराइड दवाओं का उपयोग किया जाता है। कुछ मामलों में तो ऐसा भी हो सकता है ,आप को निदान के बाद भी थायराइड संबंधित दवाओं को जीवन भर लेने की ज़रूरत पड़ती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*तीसरा चरण :-*आवश्यक विटामिन और खनिज युक्त खाद्य पदार्थों के साथ-साथ अच्छा और संतुलित आहार लें। नियमित तौर पर खनिज युक्*त पदार्थों और भोजन का सेवन करने से थायराइड को संतुलित करने में आसानी होती है। चिकित्सा उपचार के अलावा खानपान का भी थायराइड को नियंत्रित में महत्*वपूर्ण भूमिका होती है। भोजन में विटामिन का होना बहुत जरूरी होता है। विटामिन शरीर के लिए बहुत आवश्यक हैं। हरी सब्जियां, गहरे रंग के फल, मछली तथा साबुत अनाज आदि खाद्य पदार्थों के माध्यम से आपके शरीर को विटामिन-ए, सी, डी, के और ई साथ ही विटामिन-बी आवश्*यकता अनुसार मिल जाते हैं। इसके अतिरिक्त, इन खाद्य पदार्थों के जरिये आयरन, जिंक और आयोडीन जैसे खनिजों की पूर्ति हो जाती है। खाद्य पदार्थ से प्राप्त विटामिन और खनिज आपके समग्र स्वास्थ्य के लिए ऊर्जा, वसा और प्रोटीन के चयापचय और एंटीऑक्सीडेंट की आपूर्ति करने का काम करते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*चौथा चरण :- 
*अपनी भूख और ऊर्जा के स्तर को ठीक बनाए रखने के लिए आप को  नियमित रूप से व्यायाम करने चाहिए। हार्मोन फाउंडेशन के अनुसार, नियमित व्यायाम, थायराइड स्वास्थ्य को बनाए रखने में एक महत्वपूर्ण घटक होता है। इसकी शुरुआत रोज बीस मिनट की सैर करने से करें। आप जिम जा सकते हैं या योग कर सकते है या फिर साइकलिंग या तैराकी जैसे व्यायाम के तरीके आपना सकते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*पांचवां चरण :-*पर्याप्त नींद शरीर की कार्य प्रणाली को ताजा रखने के साथ-साथ  थायराइड के स्तर को भी सामान्य रकने में महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाती है। औसतन एक दिन में आप को सात से आठ घंटे की नींद जरूर लेनी चाहिए। इससे शरीर को बेहतर तरीके से काम करने के लिए पर्याप्*त ऊर्जा मिलती है।

----------

